# N.Z



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

Are there any knitters or weavers in N.Z onto this


----------



## rubyjean (Apr 21, 2011)

grangran said:


> Are there any knitters or weavers in N.Z onto this


Yes there are quite a few of us. I'm down in Western Southland. Welcome to KP.


----------



## summerville (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes. I'm from Birkenhead Auckland. Just joined about a month ago. It's great.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Yes, from Te Kuiti. Where are you from?
I really enjoy this forum. A great big bunch of really busy but happy people. 
I don't weave but do a huge amount of spinning as well as knitting.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes from Wellington. Have been member for about 3 weeks.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

I am from Nelson NZ - hand and machine knitter, spinner and crochet but haven't yet got into weaving!!! Might still get there


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

yes in from waiuku not long joined but have been reading for three weeks .


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

yes in from waiuku not long joined but have been reading for three weeks .


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

summerville said:


> Yes. I'm from Birkenhead Auckland. Just joined about a month ago. It's great.


Hi, I am now in Canada. Worked at the Birkenhead Borough council offices 1948/49. Lived in Beach Haven.

I see from photos that there is a new library building there now.

Happy knitting...


----------



## winston1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes I am from Papakura, Auckland


----------



## KIRI (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Another Kiwi from Tauranga. Welcome


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i came from central otago now live in queensland the winters are a wee bit kinder


----------



## AnnVosloo (May 22, 2011)

From shakey Christchurch and if it wasnt for all my crafty things including getting that old knitting machine up and running I would have gone mad. This is a great site.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi kiwianne what part of q/land r u in im on the Gold Coast and luv it .orignally from Kaiapoi in the sth is.have been in autralia 36yrs.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i live in beenleigh and have a son and daughter down the gold coast.nice to meet you


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for the reply i am in Carrara just down from the markets at the moment i am going thru my e-mails once i get into looking at patterns i getcarried away .any way nice meeting u and shall keep in touch


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

im so glad that we can keep in touch ilived in chch for about 8 yrs,have been in qld 30 yrs regards ann


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi Ann have u any knitting or crochet on the go.? at the moment i am trying to finish knitting a poncho and also learning how to crochet the crocodile stitch via the net.
also have a crochet hat waiting for me to sew up. if i get off this site do my h/work i might just sit down and try and finish this poncho which i've had on the go for 4mths


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I am on Glen Innes in auckland. Welcome to the best site on the net for those of us who still knit by hand and machine, crochet etc.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes and I am in Coromandel


----------



## annadon (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, Anna from Tokoroa NZ. I've been a member for a wee while and have enjoyed reading the posts everyday. I have learnt so much from the members and the links.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

yes this is my soon to be finished project since i took this photo i have finished the sleeves half a border to go cheers an


----------



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad to meet you all. Do you all do the swap thing. Postage makes it a bit expensive, but it is fun and you can opt in or out whenever you please. Love lookng at all the lovely things people make. Grangran. Auckland


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

yes I am in oamaru,south Island


----------



## summerville (Aug 6, 2011)

I live quite near the Beachhaven end on the Birkdale boundary. I love Canada. Have been to parts of it a few times.
Liz


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

grangran said:


> Are there any knitters or weavers in N.Z onto this


Yes, I am in Southland, north west of Invercargill. I have been reading the forum posts for a few weeks now, but have only just joined. What a great forum this is!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome kiwirose glad you have joined my son and family live in invercargill


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks kiwiannie. I love the Shetland top you are knitting!


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

And I have only just joined another Tauranga. Great Club.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

thankyou kiwirose will be glad when its finished regards


----------



## NancyB (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi from Huntly...Great to see all the N.Z.ers on here! :thumbup:


----------



## blackie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi there. I'm in Upper Hutt. Not long joined...


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

Maki from Manawatu, welcome, enjoy this most interesting and happy band.


----------



## ashrachnan (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes from Hawkes Bay and i knit and crochet and realy enjoy seeing the pics of beautiful creations made by members here.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Hi, Yvonne here from the Mount. Met up with another KP last week and enjoyed sharing our interests.
BTW if you click on User List at top of page you will see a lot of Kiwis and our neighbours (Australians) here.
Hope to see some of your work soon.
Yvonne


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

janda said:


> I am from Nelson NZ - hand and machine knitter, spinner and crochet but haven't yet got into weaving!!! Might still get there


Might I join your chat? I am from San Diego, Ca and have a son living in Nelson. I visited several years ago and loved the quaint little towns. In Nelson there is a small shop on one of the main streets where the local weavers and yarn creators have something like a co-op and sell their yummy wares. Smells good just to walk in............

Janda, my kids write for the Nelson newspaper. They do an article on beers and breweries as those are very popular in Nelson. We ate at the Foundry when I was there several years ago. Loved the Clothing Museum and wanted to come home and card, spin and create imaginative clothes. Unfortunately, after that long airplane ride, I didn't.

Thanks allowing me to have my say. You are truely nice people.............toichingal/mlk


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

These days it is relatively simple to take a photo (*.jpg) of your article and send it over the net to the person concerned - cut out the postage altogether it is exorbitant.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

[Glad to meet you all. Do you all do the swap thing. Postage makes it a bit expensive, but it is fun and you can opt in or out whenever you please. Love lookng at all the lovely things people make. Grangran. Auckland]
These days it is relatively simple to take a photo (*.jpg) of your article and send it over the net to the person concerned - cut out the postage altogether it is exorbitant.


----------



## summerville (Aug 6, 2011)

applegranny said:


> summerville said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I'm from Birkenhead Auckland. Just joined about a month ago. It's great.
> ...


Yes, I live near Beachhaven in Birkdale. Our new Birkenhead library is fantastic. I love it and go there quite often.
Liz


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

grangran said:


> Are there any knitters or weavers in N.Z onto this


Yes I'm from Warkworth welcome. I'm a knitter


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

summerville said:


> applegranny said:
> 
> 
> > summerville said:
> ...


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Maxine R said:


> summerville said:
> 
> 
> > applegranny said:
> ...


I use to live in Birkdale 9 years, before moving to Birkenhead then onto Matakana. I have a feeling that I may know you Liz but I'm not quite sure, maybe our children went to school in Birkenhead. Maxine


----------

